
Show HN: BuddyHR's Slack app for logging leaves with your team - jucreativeone
https://buddyhr.slack.com/apps/A6Z95AKRC-buddyhr
======
jucreativeone
Recently launched this app with my team. Ask for your feedback! Just a week
ago we added there cool feature- team travel map. If you've got some other
ideas how to make it better - you're welcome!

